# Who owns an iPhone ?



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

I am currently planning a series of iPhone Apps, can you please vote to say whether you own an iphone and if so which model ?


----------



## seakay (Apr 10, 2008)

I have owned three over the last 5 months. A great piece of kit but reluctantly, today I have finally given up and exchanged for a Blackberry. Awesome at everything EXCEPT making/receiving calls hence its going back. Shame really, I will miss it.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Does an IPod count. Its just an iPhone without the phone bit. been having great fun downloading 'apps'.


----------



## seakay (Apr 10, 2008)

Not sure that was the question actually.. It is/was a 32GB S


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Dave;

Nope, but I've got an Ipod Touch which is brill. 

Sounds like a good idea, you are going to make sure the apps are compatible with the Touch as well aren't you :?: :wink: 

Pete


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Nope.

Gonna give all 'I' everything a miss and await 'J'.

Ray.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

The iPhone is so yesterday. Awaiting a Google phone with physical keyboard from Vodafone and Google app store. At least it will multitask as no iPhone will 

Dave


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

> the apps are compatible with the Touch as well aren't you


the problem is lots of things i want to do are going to require gps, does the touch have gps ?


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

nukeadmin said:


> > the apps are compatible with the Touch as well aren't you
> 
> 
> the problem is lots of things i want to do are going to require gps, does the touch have gps ?


 :? Well its got wifi, is that the same thing?

Pete


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

According to other sites Iphone 4G on it's way soon.


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

Had an iPhone, used it for 2 weeks and then put it in drawer. Worst bit of kit I ever wasted my money on. the iPod touch on the other hand is pure genius.

Karl


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

i've got both, the touch has google maps, but i think you need to connect to the net to get gps, but the iphones got 3g so thats better. T.G.L


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

*i phone*

Just got the 16 s .......first impression , it does most things well , but i think the blackberry shades it as an out and out business phone having proper touchy feely buttons and most importantly battery life.

For pure fun and Motorhome adaptability i vote I phone.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

I have the ipod touch too and love the apps, I am really pleased with this bit of kit :wink:


----------



## stepps110 (Jan 20, 2008)

*iphone*

I have iphone and its brilliant. Only downside its expensive to download data abroad, but in the UK fantastic, GPS, maps, and so much more.
Now its available on Orange the coverage is probably better but I have had no probs with O2.


----------



## navman (May 10, 2005)

I have had a 'smartphone' of one kind or another for years.... None have quite got the touch screen quite right other than the IPhone.. It has poor battery life if you use it a lot...but I have a battery pack and am happy to put up with that. It is a cracking phone. 

Yes there will be some that say 'what do you want your phone to do that for' well the truth is 'cause I can!! On the IPhone I have TomTom which is great, an app that will show where I took the phots .... a great geocaching app...Facebook...traffic reports all kind of 'around me' apps that will show me the nearest ATM...pub...cafe etc... 

And on top of this I can browse the web, collect emails and even use it as a phone (I Think)


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

I have an Nokia N958GB with GPS on, but tend to use Google maps on it more.

You guys have got me thinking twice over an iPhone16S, I was going to get one in March when I switch my provider. 
Anybody with an N900 or N97mini ?


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

*Re: iphone*



stepps110 said:


> I have iphone and its brilliant. Only downside its expensive to download data abroad, but in the UK fantastic, GPS, maps, and so much more.
> Now its available on Orange the coverage is probably better but I have had no probs with O2.


Its an unbelievable bit of kit and free on a business plan from Orange.

Cant understand the making or receiving calls probs


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Dodger,

Consider one of these (or a physical keyboard variant by ~March) on Vodafone as an alternative:
http://www.google.com/phone

Dave


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

I don't think the 'original' version had GPS - just a tower triangulation thing which worked off the phone signal.

I still love mine, even at 2+ years old now.

Gerald


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

I have the iPhone 3GS 16GB, it's excellent but i'm not sure i would get one if i had to pay for it, mine is provided by the company i work for.

Lee


----------



## moragg (Jun 6, 2009)

3GS 32GB


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Dave, will look further into that, looked on the Vodaphone Forum and it looks as though it will be available in Feb. My contract with "3" runs out in March, their coverage is terrible and (for me) cust service even worse, they are just key tappers. I had made up my mind to go the Vodaphone route


----------



## p1nkie (Oct 5, 2009)

iMac, 2 iPods and now an iPhone (3GS 16Gig) , guess you could say we're converted


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

My iphone works well everywhere except at home


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

I just thought I'd try and clear up the business with the Ipod Touch and GPS. It has not got that facility.

However it will attempt to find your current position using the Skyhook database if you are connected via Wi-Fi

Skyhook's technology uses signals from Wi-Fi hot spots to triangulate and find a person's location, instead of using a chip that lets a mobile device communicate with the Global Positioning System.

Today Skyhook's technology works in about 8,000 U.S. cities and towns, and the company is expanding its database by mapping Wi-Fi signals in Europe and Asia. It's at an early stage in the UK (and I've never got it to work) but the sooner we start feeding it information the better.

See Skyhook

Ian


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

ianhibs said:


> I just thought I'd try and clear up the business with the Ipod Touch and GPS. It has not got that facility.
> 
> However it will attempt to find your current position using the Skyhook database if you are connected via Wi-Fi
> 
> ...




My new Ipod 8gb found me at home, quite amazing I must say. I had wondered how it did that. I thought because it was on my home network that was enough to give it a fix, but on 'Maps' it positions me right at my house.


----------



## PlanetGen (Feb 12, 2009)

nukeadmin said:


> > the apps are compatible with the Touch as well aren't you
> 
> 
> the problem is lots of things i want to do are going to require gps, does the touch have gps ?


My Touch has I think, my understanding is that the touch can do everything the I phone can do apart from make calls!
You can connect to wifi, add apps etc in the same layout as the phones.


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

Sorry! Everything except GPS. Try looking for a compass on your Touch. You won't find one as GPS is required.

Ian


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

but does it have an inbuilt gps receiver ?

If not i think what we could do is have it so that you enter in a town name, or postcode perhaps and do similar functionality


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

*iphone*

3gs/16 it's the dogs b........


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

nukeadmin said:


> but does it have an inbuilt gps receiver ?
> 
> If not i think what we could do is have it so that you enter in a town name, or postcode perhaps and do similar functionality


No it does not. See my earlier post about Skyhook

Ian


----------



## Sandy_Saunders (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi Nuke

If you are intending to develop an app which will be used abroad, I would like to see all the data held on the phone as it gets expensive downloading data in foreign climes unless you can find free wi-fi. 

Cheers

Sandy


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

ok I have done some research, I should be able to afford to get an app made up initially as a tester

The app would be the campsite database in mobile form for the iphone / touch etc. It would work like a mobile version of the existing mhf campsite map

I would need to sell it at probably £5 a copy in order to get enough copies sold i reckon to make it cost effective initially and if it went well then I might be able to do the same for other aspects of the site for other apps (and possibly cheaper once I knew how good the takeup period was over a set timescale)

I obviously need to recoup the cost of development back

Who would definitely be interested in such an app at that price ?


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Dave;

Sorry if i'm being thick here but would you need wifi access to use it or would it be the actual csdb as an app in its entirety to download to the ipod.

If the former probably no - if the latter definately yes.

Pete


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

It would be a local copy of the database actually on the phone Pete
Might even be able to do on the fly updates according to one developer I spoke to, i.e. if you had a fast internet connection i.e. 3G / Wifi then when the app starts it could check an xml connection to MHF Server and if any updates to the database available it could download just the updates to the local iphone database


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

Yes. Count me in.

Ian


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Yes, that sounds great Dave. Would the mobile version have the same functionality as the main database or would it be a pared down version?
Certainly sounds ideal while away touring.

pete.


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

*app*

yes .......

as long as its the full uk / continental version


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

it wouldn't the exact same functionality Pete, the way i envisage it working is as follows:-

1. Open the App, it asks permission to grab GPS fix (if on iphone), if touch etc it would prompt for a town name, or county (or equiv)

2. it brings up a list of categories with numbers in brackets (number shows how many of that type of category are within pre-configured distance, the distance could be changed in preferences of the app)

3. the categories would be CC site, CCC Site, Aire, wild spot etc etc

4. Click on category to open it up and it would show a list of all matches, there would also be a button to open up map view

5. Map view would show map view (of course) with a pushpin showing current position(if iphone user) and pushpins to show the campsites.

6. Clicking on the campsite would bring up detailed info about that entry


----------



## windyspark (Sep 23, 2009)

There's a big announcement by Apple on the 27th

Rumour has it there launching a Tablet, basically a large Ipod touch.

should be interesting, knowing Apple it will be the next must have gadget :lol:


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

I obviously need to recoup the cost of development back

Who would definitely be interested in such an app at that price ?[/quote]

Count me in on that one.


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Dave will you be able to do one for Win Mobile 6.5 (HD2 HTC)

Carol


----------



## p1nkie (Oct 5, 2009)

We'd be interested in that


----------



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

Sounds good to me.. I'm in.
I guess it will have to be available be via iTunes?

How about an MHF app that gets you straight to the forum and messages as well?
Boomba


----------



## summers (Aug 7, 2008)

I would certainly be interested.

Peter


----------



## Sandy_Saunders (Nov 17, 2008)

Sounds like it will be well worth a fiver, so count me in.

Sandy


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Just bought a 3GS 32GB here in Sydney. Acording to the guy in the Apple shop, Oz is the only place you can buy official unlocked phones. Stuck my Vodaphone SIM in it and it's working a treat.

I paid 578 Aussie Dollars for it. But should be able to reclaim the tax back.

I'm well impressed with it.

Get the Apps sorted Dave!


----------



## billmac (May 25, 2005)

iPhone 3GS 16G. Please keep in touch, interested in all relevant apps.


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Count me in.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Yes and count me in too! :lol: 

Sue


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I got an iPhone two days ago. A customer somehow managed to aquire two so I got one FOC which was nice. So far all I can say is I love the email and web browser. Really clear speaker for calls where you need hands free as well. Rubbish camera and if your on Vodafone as I am there is a newly recognised issue with sending mail via smtp.vodafone.net or send.vodafone.net which caused me a lot of grief. If you have your own domain for sending then its not an issue or if you use gmail etc.

Anyone know where I can get a mains charger that works as mine only has a USB charger which is rubbish?

Havent discovered Apps yet, any good useful MH related ones?


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

barryd said:


> I got an iPhone two days ago. A customer somehow managed to aquire two so I got one FOC which was nice. So far all I can say is I love the email and web browser. Really clear speaker for calls where you need hands free as well. Rubbish camera and if your on Vodafone as I am there is a newly recognised issue with sending mail via smtp.vodafone.net or send.vodafone.net which caused me a lot of grief. If you have your own domain for sending then its not an issue or if you use gmail etc.
> 
> Anyone know where I can get a mains charger that works as mine only has a USB charger which is rubbish?
> 
> Havent discovered Apps yet, any good useful MH related ones?


Either an Apple store online or fleabay.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

barryd said:


> Havent discovered Apps yet, any good useful MH related ones?


Have a look here Barry, not all mh related but some good ones nonetheless :wink: .....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-776752.html#776752

Pete


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

barryd said:


> Anyone know where I can get a mains charger that works as mine only has a USB charger which is rubbish?


Try here Barry:

I got a spare iPhone mains charger for leaving in the motorhome from this seller and it was fine and a heck of a lot cheaper than an official apple one.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/MAINS-IPOD-CH...emQQptZUK_CE_MP3Access_RL?hash=item53df26f278

Sue


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Sonesta said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone know where I can get a mains charger that works as mine only has a USB charger which is rubbish?
> ...


Thanks!

Ordered one, cheers
Barry


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

Great idea Nuke, i've had mine a very long time and to see an app for here is well awesome


----------



## dwwwuk (Dec 31, 2005)

What a great idea - I'm sure it would be fantastic and I for one would find it very useful.

I tell you what would be a useful feature for 3GS users (I just have 3G  ) would be something which used GPS and the compass to point in the direction of the TV reception (and Satellite!) - I'm sure somewhere there's an app for that too already.

Can't wait!


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

been talking to more developers and another idea floated with them is that of a favourite tab. i.e. you could search for sites and then mark them as favourite so it would work a little like our online virtual brochure enabling you to plan a route as such (might even be able to do directions between them but not getting too far ahead of myself !!)

Secondly i asked them about the possibility of sending new campsite reviews for existing entries and adding new entries for a site directly from the app

again this is up in the air as i find out what the phone is capable of and how best to utilise it


----------



## griffly16 (Jul 6, 2006)

Have had Sony Xperia X1 with physical keyboard, Many other Sony Ericsson phone and friends that have Android phones. I have Ipod touch and got my Iphone 3GS 16gb last week.


Nothing to touch it. great interface - it just works and is intuitive. The windows-powered X1 was good initially as a gadget but just got on my nerves. Just too clunky an interface. plus all additional apps were about 10-20 quid whereas from appstore they are either free or about 59p.

OK it can't run more than one app at once. So what? when you go back to the previous one it enters where you left it. Windows mobile ran multi-tasks but getting back to the one you want is a pain in the a*se.

iPhone. without doubt.

Griff


----------



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

*iPhone battery life*

Hi All

There appears to be a few entries regarding the poor life of the battery in the iPhone breed. I have a 16GS and by switching off the Blue tooth it greatly improves to useful battery life, due to not continually hunting for a signal which is not there. In the wilds I can get away with one charge a week.

Happy travels.


----------



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

*IPhone battery life*

Hi All

Forgot to add to previous comment. There are a few cigarette lighter to USB adapter on the market. I use the Asda variant works well on the phone as well as the iPod.


----------



## kazzzy (Apr 9, 2006)

Count me in for the App as well.


----------



## flowersonfriday (Mar 2, 2009)

Come on guys the I-phone is just form over function. Don't be duped by its popular appeal, graphics and media hype.

If you want to support a proper O/S consider Windows mobile v6.5, running on a device as the incredible HTC HD2 (or Samsung Omnia II) which can phone, push email, internet, FM radio, GPS with Sat Nav, Facebook, Twitter, Utube, MP3, 5 meg camera, video, bluetooth, wifi, act as a wifi modem for use with multi PC's, has cut down versions of all of windows word, excel etc, RSS feeds, constant weather feeds, Google maps, it can multitask and has a replaceable battery and has plent of apps!

One for it would be one for common sense.


----------



## SwoopnNick (Oct 20, 2009)

If I am to be really honest I would love an iphone but cannot justify the expense of buying one and the continued call charge contracts etc.

I would just like to buy a reasonably priced one with no contract i.e. sim only phone, that would not break my bank account!!

Here's hoping one day!!!!!

Peter


----------



## Empgamer (Apr 1, 2007)

I'd use the app. Have an iPhone 32GB 3GS.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

I have the iPhone  Its great - I no longer need to cart a laptop/phone/camera/sat nav and guitar tuner out with me when I set off for work.

I'm not really a gadget kind of person but the iphone is great.

I do still travel with a laptop for work use but I can go out knowing internet use and emails are possible without it.


----------



## impala666 (Oct 26, 2007)

*cect iphone clones*

There are several cect iphone clones on the market for under £100.

Does anybody have one ?

Am considering the cect i9 and the Odessy

I have an ipod which does most things but needs a wifi connection to make free Skype calls or normal calls. I even watch UK TV using the TVUPLAYER App, getting the tv listings using the TVGuide App.

Need the MHF Sites App ASAP. What is the release date Nuke ?

Brian


----------



## Gixer-Mark (Nov 6, 2007)

*Google street view goes live in the UK today !*

Guys .... For those of you who own the iphone Google Street view has gone live in the UK today ( 11/03/10 ) and what an amazing bit of software it is!

Previously it was only main roads in some cities but from today over 95% of the UK is now covered ( sorry if your not! )

For all you lucky 3GS iphone users ( ahem, me included ! ) it is also available on our maps on the phone. Example : put your postcode in, a pin will drop near your address with a banner saying the street .... to the left is a red circle with a person in it .... touch this and watch what happens !!! To move along the street, touch the arrow in the middle of the street and it will move in this direction ( may take a few seconds ) Use the peel back page in the bottom right hand corner to flick the main page, find drop-pin, use this, it will then drop a pin in the area you are looking on the map. Keep your finger on the screen and 'drag' the pin to where you want to look ...... press the red person and you can look around .... 360 degrees!

Get with it ......... it's fab .....


----------



## laterdude (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: Google street view goes live in the UK today !*



Gixer-Mark said:


> Guys .... For those of you who own the iphone Google Street view has gone live in the UK today ( 11/03/10 ) and what an amazing bit of software it is!


We use this now to check camp sites before we book, it's great for giving you an idea what the approach is like, especially with CL/CS sites which can be a bit hidden away. And yes, I've got a 3GS as well, and looking forward to the iPad.

Take care

Al


----------



## Spooky_b329 (Jan 24, 2009)

iPhone is old hat 

Just ordered an HTC Desire...mmmm.

Should be nice after my shoddy HTC S620 which is virtually unusable on sites like this as it takes about 5 minutes to scroll down through all the forums!


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I chose an Xperia X10i currently a superior smart phone. I've had it 3 weeks and not disappointed . My kids are phone wise and they both bought the same.


----------



## Inca (Sep 1, 2008)

Hi, I have managed to link up my Ipod Touch with a bluetooth GPS receiver. To do this you have to take the brave step of jailbreaking your Ipod Touch and then overiding the bluetooth with a 3rd party app. It opens up a whole new use for the touch when you link it up with full mapping for France. Regards, Ian


----------

